# My 20 Year Old Cat Got a Great Report from Her Physical Last Week



## Pecos (Apr 5, 2021)

Our Vet called and told me that 20 year old Kaley's bloodwork and everything else looked excellent for a cat her age.
It looks like I will be getting some more "kitty love" for some time to come.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 5, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Our Vet called and told me that 20 year old Kaley's bloodwork and everything else looked excellent for a cat her age.
> It looks like I will be getting some more "kitty love" for some time to come.



Nice to hear ...   living with two white fluffballs must be good for her health ..


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2021)

I've never had a cat live to be over 19. You are a good pet parent. 20 years in a cat is nearly 100 in human years.


----------



## Devi (Apr 5, 2021)

So happy for you, Pecos. Wonderful to hear.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2021)

Great news for you and puddy cat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Our Vet called and told me that 20 year old Kaley's bloodwork and everything else looked excellent for a cat her age.
> It looks like I will be getting some more "kitty love" for some time to come.


That's great news!  I know she means a lot to you


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2021)

Congrats to your cat for obviously having more than nine lives!

My sister had a 19-year-old cat who was in excellent health, but she thought he was having seizures because he would start up the steps and just freeze for several seconds or he'd start to get up on the couch and freeze half-way up.  The vet said, nope, no seizures.....he just has "kitty Alzheimer's" and forgets what he's doing.  As soon as he remembered, he'd go on his merry way.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2021)




----------

